# Just spoke with Malty's previous owner



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

First of all I'm going to have a talk with the person who gave him my name and number!!! I told her it was better for her to talk to him then me because I would give him a piece of my mind. He was trying to be very polite and thankful for 'saving' Malty. He was taking him in to be euthanized himself when on a whim he stopped in to ask his vet if he knew of anyone who could help him. Did he bother taking any classes???? Did he bother checking with a trainer or behaviorist??? "Life gets busy and you only have so much time". So I told him if you don't have 5 minutes a day to work with your dog on training, then you shouldn't have a dog. He wanted to get names and phone numbers as to where he is at and who helped to get him there. I won't give him any. I may have screwed up because heck...who knows...he may have felt guilty enough to donate towards his surgery. But he could tell by my voice and how I answered his questions what I thought of him. He said, "so I guess I'm the guy in the black hat" and I told him, I'm sorry but yes you are. 

My blood pressure is sky high, I'm shaking, my head started to throb instantly when he identified himself. And I just want to sit here and cry because I didn't have the guts to REALLY tell him off, and yet I wasn't very gracious to him either. Sheesh I'm pathetic!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

I commend you for not blowing totally up! I takes a REAL strong person to hold their tounges! Don't let it work you up too much! He will get his in the end!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't believe this person gave him your NUMBER! how INSANE!! I would be furious with them. You were caught totally off guard - I understand how you feel completely. 

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa!! So why did he even bother to call? That is really weird. Thank goodness you didn't tell him where Malty is now... who knows what this guy is capable of. I can imagine how upsetting it was to hear from him. I still don't understand why he called and esp. why someone would give him your number...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I think you handled the situation quite professionally, considering your very strong feelings. The fact is, someone used poor judgment in giving this man your contact info ... you shouldn't feel bad for not *coddling* the previous owner. It's not your job to make him feel better, and all the things you HAVE done are the things that really matter to Malty. Big hugs, and I'm sorry this guy blindsided you and got you so upset. :Flowers 2:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

The jerk is feeling guilty - righteously so! I hope it eats him up!! :smmadder: You did just fine! I would not have been a gracious as you. The person who gave out your contact information is a whoe other issue. I'd be having a chat with a supervisor/site dorector over that one!


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Geez Crystal, you have really been through the wringer with stupid men lately. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'm sorry this is happening to you, but I think you handled it perfectly. I'm sure you would have liked to wring his neck, but he'll have his day. He knows he's a bad person and he has to live with that every single day.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh Crystal... :grouphug: You did so well!!!! I always find myself at such a loss for words when encountering these types of things, you really did so well. Thank God, Malty had you has his angel.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OK Crystal, give us all his name and address!!! 
I want to be the first to send "Snidely Whiplash" a little note. :shocked: 

You did a great job now you have to let it go ( hand it over to your "letter hit squad" ladies )! :biggrin:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 3 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738435


> First of all I'm going to have a talk with the person who gave him my name and number!!! I told her it was better for her to talk to him then me because I would give him a piece of my mind. He was trying to be very polite and thankful for 'saving' Malty. He was taking him in to be euthanized himself when on a whim he stopped in to ask his vet if he knew of anyone who could help him. Did he bother taking any classes???? Did he bother checking with a trainer or behaviorist??? "Life gets busy and you only have so much time". So I told him if you don't have 5 minutes a day to work with your dog on training, then you shouldn't have a dog. He wanted to get names and phone numbers as to where he is at and who helped to get him there. I won't give him any. I may have screwed up because heck...who knows...he may have felt guilty enough to donate toward his surgery. But he could tell by my voice and how I answered his questions what I thought of him. He said, "so I guess I'm the guy in the black hat" and I told him, I'm sorry but yes you are.
> 
> My blood pressure is sky high, I'm shaking, my head started to throb instantly when he identified himself. And I just want to sit here and cry because I didn't have the guts to REALLY tell him off, and yet I wasn't very gracious to him either. Sheesh I'm pathetic![/B]


First of all - way to go young lady. You continue to impress me with your grace and wisdom in such situations! Also, my husband is a man of few words and he always says that he can speak volumes by saying nothing at all. 
I m lost as to why he wants to know about Malty now, guilt does funny things to people, I guess. You certainly done the right thing by not passing on the information to him - I certainly do not think he would have donated toward the surgery since he was so eager to have him put to sleep. That is just my opinion. 
Crystal - some people just 'don't get it' and probably never will - that is why we have people like you to make up the difference. I am proud of you - just try, and look back on all threads that makes all of our hearts smile pertaining to Malty - I am certain that will bring a smile to your face


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Mar 3 2009, 08:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=738435


> First of all I'm going to have a talk with the person who gave him my name and number!!! I told her it was better for her to talk to him then me because I would give him a piece of my mind. He was trying to be very polite and thankful for 'saving' Malty. He was taking him in to be euthanized himself when on a whim he stopped in to ask his vet if he knew of anyone who could help him. Did he bother taking any classes???? Did he bother checking with a trainer or behaviorist??? "Life gets busy and you only have so much time". So I told him if you don't have 5 minutes a day to work with your dog on training, then you shouldn't have a dog. He wanted to get names and phone numbers as to where he is at and who helped to get him there. I won't give him any. I may have screwed up because heck...who knows...he may have felt guilty enough to donate towards his surgery. But he could tell by my voice and how I answered his questions what I thought of him. He said, "so I guess I'm the guy in the black hat" and I told him, I'm sorry but yes you are.
> 
> My blood pressure is sky high, I'm shaking, my head started to throb instantly when he identified himself. And I just want to sit here and cry because I didn't have the guts to REALLY tell him off, and yet I wasn't very gracious to him either. Sheesh I'm pathetic![/B]


Crystal,

You did just great. You didn't tell him Malty's location. You didn't let him off the hook.

I don't believe, for a second, he would have contibuted one red cent to Malty's surgery.

I'm only sorry he upset you so much.

:grouphug: 

Sheila


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Malty is totally out of his hands from now on and he just doesn't quite get it yet.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

If he wanted to donate, the person who gave him your number could have told him how. 

I'm sure he is carrying a load of guilt.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE


> First of all - way to go young lady. You continue to impress me with your grace and wisdom in such situations! Also, my husband is a man of few words and he always says that he can speak volumes by saying nothing at all.
> I m lost as to why he wants to know about Malty now, guilt does funny things to people, I guess. You certainly done the right thing by not passing on the information to him - I certainly do not think he would have donated toward the surgery since he was so eager to have him put to sleep. That is just my opinion.
> Crystal - some people just 'don't get it' and probably never will - that is why we have people like you to make up the difference. I am proud of you - just try, and look back on all threads that makes all of our hearts smile pertaining to Malty - I am certain that will bring a smile to your face[/B]


 :goodpost:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

You did a great job, Crystal. The person who needs to feel bad, other than the idiot former owner, is the one who gave out your name & number. I'm sorry you are so upset.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Crystal you did great! The guy was definietly feeling guilty, but you did the right thing.

Hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

I would be wringing the neck of whomever gave out my personal info! You were great! Don't feel bad about anything you said.


----------

